# North South Invasion!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi all

got a couple of quiet weeks up ahead and wondered about a trip down to the tropics (Southern England)

Thought about stopping somewhere on the Thames, Marlow or Henley area and then going down to the Isle of White for a few days before working our way along the coast towards Devon and then back up to the frozen north.

I dont really know the south coast that well so any recommendations on the Isle of white and good spots between there and Devon appreciated. Things to see and do etc and also where to stay. Dont like campsites but love CL's and Wild camping.

cheers
BD


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

google campsites on the river Thames. Chertsey is quite nice.
Pity you do not fancy starting a little nearer to me as there is a smashing cl on the south downs near Beachey Head.
cabby


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*North South Invasion*

Hi Barry look to see if Red Funnel Lines are still doing their ferry and camping offer. We went to the I.O.W. for £116 for the ferries and 5 nights site fees. Stayed on a site at E.Cowes.
Crimpleken


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for both those tips, really great! Beachy head may be a bit off course for this trip but will keep it in mind.

I looked on the web at Red Funnel and gave them a call. Offer is still on for campsites Orchard Holiday Park and Waverley Park. Is the Waverley the one you stayed at as it appears to be near Cowes?

Price for MH 7.5m x 3m £132. Price for ferry only £132!

Sure I could get it a bit cheaper if I altered my times but that does seem like a real bargain if you get 5 nights on a campsite with hook up. Not used to campsite and normally avoid them but if its free might give it a go.

I have no idea what the Isle of white is like despite going there twice. Once was of the back of a yacht where I swam to shore to buy some **** and the other time was in a pals power boat from Poole to Yarmouth. Had a pint and buggered off. Looked quite nice though!

Cheers
BD


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Crimpleken's suggestion apart:
http://www.redfunnel.co.uk/places-to-stay/camping/

I'd avoid the IOW as very expensive to get there. It used to have, and maybe still does, the unenviable reputation as the most expensive stretch of water to cross in the world (£ per mile). We stay in the New Forest (my favourite haunt) then pick a sunny day for scooter touring on the IOW. Much cheaper 

I'd suggest a stop on the Isle of Purbeck and another on the Jurassic coast. I'd suggest some CC sites open but having looked again their website absolutely drives me up the wall. In trying to go forwards with more functionality they have wrecked it for me.

Dave


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

barryd said:


> Hi all
> 
> got a couple of quiet weeks up ahead and wondered about a trip down to the tropics (Southern England)
> 
> ...


Er - everybody's being awfully diplomatic, Barry, and abbreviating it to IoW in their replies, but it's not Isle of White but Isle of Wight. I know, I know - someone will come back and say _'it doesn't matter because we know what he meant' _and indeed we do - but you could upset the locals when you get there by spelling it 'white'!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

time-traveller said:


> Er - everybody's being awfully diplomatic, Barry, and abbreviating it to IoW in their replies, but it's not Isle of White but Isle of Wight. I know, I know - someone will come back and say _'it doesn't matter because we know what he meant' _and indeed we do - but you could upset the locals when you get there by spelling it 'white'!


You'll have to forgive him - he comes from Yawkshire.


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*north south invasion*

Hi Barry, yes we stayed at waverley park,It overlooks the Solent. Fairly steep walk into E.Cowes but then good bus service all over the island. Osbourne house within walking distance worth avisit
Crimpleken


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

time-traveller said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...




Why would he want to write to the locals :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ooops, I thought it didnt look right! Ill just say IOW then. I know the ferry is expensive but surely £132 for the ferry and five nights on a site isnt bad. If its not worth visiting though maybe I wont bother. I heard it was quite a laid back sort of place, likely to be quiet this time of year which appeals to us. I just thought if we are going to drive all the way to the south coast from North Yorkshire then if its worth seeing then maybe we should pop over. Is there anyone actually from the IOW on here? Be interested what they have to say. 

cheers for the replies chaps

BD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not sure about tropical warmth at the moment but it's lashing it down with rain.

This is a smashing site:

http://www.longthornsfarm.co.uk/

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Not sure about tropical warmth at the moment but it's lashing it down with rain.
> 
> This is a smashing site:
> 
> ...


Thanks. this is exactly the sort of thing im looking for, a positive recommendation. Its on the list!

cheers
Grizzly


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Cheap overnight parking in the Thistle Hotel Car Park on Poole Quay £4!

Good breakfast in the WeatherSpoon Pub £2-99p and cheap beer if your that inclined.

If Stewart is the car park attendant tell him Peter from Lady K sent you, don't pay the hotel if you arrive after 4pm, wait until the morning.

Peter


----------



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

A word of caution if you want to go exploring in your van when on the IoW, you have to be aware that several of the roads have 6'-6" width restrictions on them. Sometimes there is an alternative route you can take, and sometimes there isn't and you just have to chance it!
The island is very pretty, somewhat touristy, but will be nice and quiet at this time of year. Enjoy.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Check Wight Link for ferries as well...

There is a deal with C&CC. Phone Wight Link, to get a quote.
We've had cheap deals... 7m length, around £50 return

Also they don't stiff you if you miss a ferry and need to make a change.

Last time we were there in the car, we went to Culver Down... which I think you could overnight there [wildcamp] the view is fantastic... overlooking the see.... there is also a cafe about 5 minute walk away.

Make sure you take your chocs though! 

w


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You might find this alternative IOW route worth checking out:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-62965-.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great replies everyone. Hopefully exploring the IOW will not be an issue if the weather is ok as we have a 100cc scooter on board. Dont really want to go out on it if its awful so will watch out for the 6'6 restrictions. Thanks for the link as well. Michelles really interested in the Royal Family and I believe Queen Victorias house is there. Is it Osbourne House?

Cheers
Bd


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

IOW seems covered, so I will probably take off from there are recommend the trip from there to devon.

From the ferry, check out new forest area - so really nice little villages and views, plenty of campsites around too. From there, I would head on down towards bere regis and weymouth. Stop off at Tolpuddle, quaint village where the tolpuddle martyrs came from, head on down to Dorchester which is Dorsets county town. 

If late, you can take the ferry from poole to swanage. There are plenty of CL's etc around the area and corfe village and castle.

Plenty of history around there, maiden castle ruins are quite famous, judge jefferies restaurant where the old courthouse was etc. Then head on down to weymouth for the day, browse round there - if you go to Portland (watch the sidewinds) you can see the Verne citadel Prison, Portland Bill and where the Portland stone comes from. Not much more there really! lol! But the causeway on the way over is where the Olympics will be.

From there, head on back over to weymouth and towards chickerell/Abbotsbury - proper little dorset village! It has a monastary on the top of a huge hill to walk up and the swannery. Then drive up abbotsbury hill - don't fear it, you will get up there!

The view from the top is stunning, looking over the fleet, sea and over to Portland - one of the better views! Not far from there you will find a common overnighting spot - if it is not suitable, there is a campsite just down the road (fleet) which has a turn up a pitch anytime, though they charge for everything!

From there through Bridport and down towards hiniton and exeter.

I will leave it there as I don't want to go on! lol!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've stayed 3 times at Nutley Farm CL at Winfrith Heath, the last time being a couple of weeks ago at half term. It's set in beautiful, colourful heathland and Lulworth Cove is a few miles away. Main reason we keep returning though is that it's the closest spot we can find to where my son and his family live.

http://nutleyfarm.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11&Itemid=19

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, great info. Should have enough info to put a good trip together now.

Cheers
BD


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Cheap overnight parking in the Thistle Hotel Car Park on Poole Quay £4!
> 
> Good breakfast in the WeatherSpoon Pub £2-99p and cheap beer if your that inclined.
> 
> ...


If Stewart is the car park attendant tell him Peter from Lady K sent you, *and he'll pay the bill ... *(what other reason would you have to tell Stewart that Peter sent you?) :roll:


----------



## hailman (Oct 26, 2009)

Orchards campsite on the Isle of Wight* is a nice site in a small village, but beware there is no village pub! I used to live 100yds from the site a few years ago.
The Waverly site is probably busier and has some full time occupied statics I believe. It is close to Osborne House though.

You will find the island a bit more laid back than the `North island`  and you will find the roads are not up to mainland standards in a lot of places so you will find out where ALL the squeaks and rattles are in your van.

Don`t worry about offending the locals, they are used to it. *


----------

